# Brust : Außergewöhnliches Mana



## Skulli84 (10. Februar 2007)

jo woher gibts das ?

steht da dass es kein rezept gibt sondern beim lehrer, hat aber irgendwie keiner ?


----------



## Rocksalana (16. September 2007)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...14189&sid=3

gibts ned mehr, lest das was in dem link steht

LG ROCKSA


----------

